# Bed time



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

It's about 6:45 PM here in New Jersey. The eye lids are getting heavy and we are moments away from lights out. 

Baby, bed time
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060407&ctime=171621

Fuzzy, bed time
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060408&ctime=020413

Junior, bed time
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060408&ctime=020548

Dad, bed time.
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060407&ctime=171703

******, bed time
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060407&ctime=171531

Jimmy, bed time.
http://www.dropshots.com/day.php?userid=88780&cdate=20060408&ctime=020547

Little girl is sleeping in the nest box and is unavailable for photos.


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi JG

Remember to enter a pic in the competion coming up Monday


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Jiggs said:


> Hi JG
> 
> Remember to enter a pic in the competion coming up Monday


Ok, thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah, aren't they cute. It makes me just want to pick them up and hug them....and wake them up.  Nice pics!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The one of Junior is the cutest. What a sweet little face. They're all sweeties.

PS - What's dad been drinking?


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> The one of Junior is the cutest. What a sweet little face. They're all sweeties.
> 
> PS - What's dad been drinking?


He was half awake when I took the shot.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Hahahaha Dad pigeon looks so sleepy lol one eye is half closed 

Great pics.


----------



## jerseygeorge (Mar 18, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> Ah, aren't they cute. It makes me just want to pick them up and hug them....and wake them up.  Nice pics!


I notice many of the coops I have seen , including yours, have wire floors. Why is that?


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the birds are cute, its interesting to see them looking sleepy with their tired eyelids


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

absolutely adorable. do anyone else's pigeons get grumpy when it is their bedtime? when edgar wants to go to sleep he suddenly gets very irritable and nips at anything that tries to come near him. is there a certain time of day that pigeons get sleepy? i am very uneducated on the matter hehe.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The pigeons on my balcony are in roosting position about an hour before dark, but from the muttering and tiffs over perches, they don't sound too sleepy 

This pic is "Little Monster" in our aviary at Cynthia's place - he is still a squeaker. Seems he decided to take a nap after lunch on this day.

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey John, am I looking at this right? Does the pigeon have only one leg? And it's able to sleep like _THAT[/I]?_


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Hey John, am I looking at this right? Does the pigeon have only one leg? And it's able to sleep like _THAT[/I]?_


_

I'm sure the other leg is tucked up next to his body.  Squeaks does that a lot. Now, why he wants to "rest" on one leg is beyond me! He, too, does some afternoon naps, along with me and the 4 cats! _


----------



## The pigeon man (Mar 13, 2006)

Mabey he want to see how long he can stay balanced on one leg  

Vik


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Garye said:


> Hey John, am I looking at this right? Does the pigeon have only one leg? And it's able to sleep like _THAT[/I]?_


_

A pretty common thing, Garye. To me, it's a sign that they are feeling relaxed. Whether it's to do with keeping one foot warm, then alternating (as I read somewher about instinctive behaviour) I know not. 

I think that if the foot is not entirely drawn up (toes drooping down) though, that could indicate a problem with the leg or foot.

John_


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

edgar is forever standing on one foot. it really does look like he's one-legged sometimes it's so cute. do pigeons actually nod off on one foot? 

i have another question. does anyone else's pigeon do something like a one-winged swat? edgar's the sweetest thing during the day, but at night he's grumpier than anything when he wants his sleeping space (and i'm sorry, but i'm not giving up my entire recliner just because he wants to sleep on top of it). at first he just nipped at anything near him, but now he does this funny swat with his wing and it is so funny. what's that all about? i didn't know birds had a slapping defense hehe.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

jennyp said:


> edgar is forever standing on one foot. it really does look like he's one-legged sometimes it's so cute. do pigeons actually nod off on one foot?
> 
> i have another question. does anyone else's pigeon do something like a one-winged swat? edgar's the sweetest thing during the day, but at night he's grumpier than anything when he wants his sleeping space (and i'm sorry, but i'm not giving up my entire recliner just because he wants to sleep on top of it). at first he just nipped at anything near him, but now he does this funny swat with his wing and it is so funny. what's that all about? i didn't know birds had a slapping defense hehe.


Well, Squeaks nods off standing on one foot... 

Wing slaps? Oh, yes, indeed! One member called them "Wing Fu!" Squeaks did A LOT when I first found him and even with his INJURED wing! Only criteria was which wing was facing me. That's the one I got slapped with first! Mr. Squeaks is a bird with "attitude" and he has no qualms about stating his opinion! That's one of the main reasons he can intimidate the cats - he shows "no fear!"


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, Squeaks nods off standing on one foot...
> 
> Wing slaps? Oh, yes, indeed! One member called them "Wing Fu!" Squeaks did A LOT when I first found him and even with his INJURED wing! Only criteria was which wing was facing me. That's the one I got slapped with first! Mr. Squeaks is a bird with "attitude" and he has no qualms about stating his opinion! That's one of the main reasons he can intimidate the cats - he shows "no fear!"


that is absolutely adorable. i can't believe mr squeaks isn't afraid of your cats. i'm still getting accustomed to edgar's attitude. by that i mean, when the sun starts to go down he's in his cage now so he can go to sleep. it's amazing how he suddenly gets such an attitude. usually he follows me around the house and hates to be alone. but at night... man oh man... he's really good at that wing fu and it is funny.


----------

